# Pregnant Nigerian Dwarf doeling?



## ORgoatGirl (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh man... I bought a 5 month old ND doeling in July and a couple of days ago while she was sitting on my lap I could have sworn I felt babies in her chubby belly but dismissed it because that would be nuts. Today I tried to feel again because she's my only "fat" doeling out of 4 and I definitely felt bumps and kicks -- there is absolutely no mistaking it. We're getting a pregnancy test tomorrow to confirm but I'm really quite worried. This would mean she got pregnant between 4 and 5 months old which terrifies me for her safety. Can a 9 or 10 month old even safely kid??


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear that you may be dealing with a young doe being pregnant.  It is good that you are having her tested so you can be ready.  Do you have a vet that is knowledgeable in goats or a vet willing to help you?  I would recommend reading up as much as possible and making up a kidding kit to have on hand just in case.  Feel free to ask any and all questions you have so others can try and help you out.  Posting pictures can also be helpful if you want to.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## ORgoatGirl (Sep 27, 2020)

Hens and Roos said:


> Sorry to hear that you may be dealing with a young doe being pregnant.  It is good that you are having her tested so you can be ready.  Do you have a vet that is knowledgeable in goats or a vet willing to help you?  I would recommend reading up as much as possible and making up a kidding kit to have on hand just in case.  Feel free to ask any and all questions you have so others can try and help you out.  Posting pictures can also be helpful if you want to.
> 
> Please keep us posted.



Thank you so much, @Hens and Roos. I should have pregnancy test results this week and I hope I'm totally wrong and just hallucinating. I have a kidding kit prepared (another doe due today, in fact) but this tiny girl, if pregnant, will only be my 4th goat midwifery experience and first so young. I've only had one to six year old does kid, not little doelings. Unfortunately we don't have any trustworthy vets that specialize in goats anywhere near us. I did just learn of one about an hour and a half away that has a bit of goat experience. I'll be calling to see if we're within her coverage area but if not, I have two new friends that used to work on a goat farm and have lots of experience. They're about 10 minutes away and probably better than any vet as far as goats are concerned as far as my options are concerned. 

I'm wondering if anyone has had a doeling kid so young and if she survived. I'm trying not to stress until the results come back.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 27, 2020)

Fingers crossed for a positive out come for you.  At least she has you to help her out and you have friends with experience to call on.


----------



## ORgoatGirl (Sep 27, 2020)

Hens and Roos said:


> Fingers crossed for a positive out come for you.  At least she has you to help her out and you have friends with experience to call on.



Thank you! I'm so grateful for back up if we need it.


----------



## rachels.haven (Sep 27, 2020)

Lol, no! you want negative results from that blood test! 

Oh my goodness, if she was pregnant, I wish you could get the fetus(es, if you're lucky) dated or aged so you could guess how long you have to get her to grow before they have to find the exit door. This is unfortunately something that crops up again and again and mixed results occur. Good luck


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Sep 27, 2020)

I have had several kids that I have gotten only to find they were pregnant, only lost one out of the four, ...although  not recommended,  it can happen. 
Good luck to you and the doe


----------



## ORgoatGirl (Sep 27, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Lol, no! you want negative results from that blood test!
> 
> Oh my goodness, if she was pregnant, I wish you could get the fetus(es, if you're lucky) dated or aged so you could guess how long you have to get her to grow before they have to find the exit door. This is unfortunately something that crops up again and again and mixed results occur. Good luck



Yes!! This will be the first time I want a negative pregnancy test result from a goat. I actually have a few urine tests so will do one today but the blood test I ordered should be here tomorrow. If I overnight it, I'm hoping to have results by the end of the week.


----------



## ORgoatGirl (Sep 27, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have had several kids that I have gotten only to find they were pregnant, only lost one out of the four, ...although  not recommended,  it can happen.
> Good luck to you and the doe



That's much better odds than I would have thought so thank you! My only bad breeding experience so far is I'm about 70% positive my doe that will be kidding any minute now might have gotten pregnant by her son (through a fence). Kids these days.

No more shared fence lines, even with 3.5 month old bucklings. Oops! The boys were moved before this little doeling arrived so definitely not a possibility for her to have gotten pregnant here if she is.


----------



## Ridgetop (Oct 1, 2020)

Goats can safely kid this young but it is best that she not be too heavy.  Since she should kid no later than December and you are feeling babies moving around, I would start cutting her feed now.  The kids grow most in the last month or so and you want to keep these kids small as possible for her to be able to kid easily.  She should kid just fine, the only casualty being your peace of mind.  After she kids she can go back on full feed to produce milk.

Just in case, you should read up on fetal positions in case you have to assist her.  Memorizing the possible positions kids can present during birth will really make the event less stressful.  If you have to help pull her kids, and since you can't see into the vaginal opening, you will have to feel the position of the kid with your fingers.  Since you have a friend that had goats is she experienced enough to help you in a difficult birth?  If not, get a book or look at diagrams on line to see the various positions that the kid can be in if you have problems.  If you can visualize in your mind what your fingers are feeling in the birth canal, you will be able to adjust the kid into a position it can be born.

The worst presentation I ever had was a back presentation where the kid was lying flat across the pelvic structure.  The second worst was a butt presentation where all you could feel was the little tail.  Both required me to push the baby back into the uterus against the goat's contractions (she was very vocal about her dislike of this procedure) and turn the kid into a position with feet coming out first.  I have pulled a lot of kids and lambs, but my favorite birthing is going into the barn and discovering the mama finished and cleaning or nursing her newborns.  LOL

Get your birthing kit together, make sure you have a large bottle of antibiotic liquid soap to use if you have to reach inside to reposition the kids, bath towels (they give traction on slippery legs), and other supplies where you can get it quickly and get ready for the fun of newborn kids.  

We will be watching for pictures!


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 2, 2020)

What happened with your doeling @ORgoatGirl?


----------

